# XD vs XDm



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Disregard, I purchased a Sig P239 9MM.


----------



## goose2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bad mistake!:smt089


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

goose2 said:


> Bad mistake!:smt089


+1.....


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Disregard, I purchased a Sig P239 9MM.


DOH!!:anim_lol:


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Purchasing a sig is most definetly not a mistake..... the xds are a great gun without a doubt ,but you cant knock a sig.... just as good just personal preference. Have fun.:smt023


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Love the feel and weight of the XD but love the decocking features and hammer of the Sig. Wish I could find a combination of both. I'm so confused


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

seatmaker said:


> Love the feel and weight of the XD but love the decocking features and hammer of the Sig. Wish I could find a combination of both. I'm so confused


Check out the Ruger P95. Its got a polymer frame, hammer, de-cock option.......and its cheap!


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

*Sold my Sig*

I sold my Sig 226 40 to buy a XDM9. Reason being I also have a XD40 Sub that I shot better with than the Sig. So for me the full size XD is a better fit. I went with a 9 because this will be my fun at the range gun & the 9 bullets are cheaper than the 40's. I put 100 rounds through the 9 yesterday & all I can say is I love this gun!


----------



## Jaywendland1981 (Sep 23, 2008)

The decocker is only there because you got a sa/da with an external hammer. Which is a great way to go my HK p2000 is the same way. But ever since shooting an XD, which is a DAO i have been wanting to sell/trade my p2000 in for one.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

___


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

The FN's have the decocker feature with the DA/SA...They feel a lot like my XD as far as it fits my hand...Trigger feels nice (only dry-fired)...Now if FN made a 9 that was the same size as the XD9SC, that would be a nice gun to carry...

Willy


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

plentyofpaws said:


> Disregard, I purchased a Sig P239 9MM.


You went frim buying a 09 dodge dually w/a cummins to getting a ford ranger... :smt033 what were you smokin

sorry:smt022:smt022:buttkick:


----------

